# Inspired by Vince



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Had the other half of a piece of pine panel on the bed after a cut so I couldn't let it go to waste since it was already clamped and the CNC homed. Thought of Vince and his passion for golf. Figured there had to be a few more like him out there. So I did this. Measures 14 x 11 finished.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

That's cool looking, John! Seems like you've said before, but do you use ink or paint in the letters (or something else)? 

David


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Letters are all hand painted with acrylic or latex. I tried the Marsh Ink but didn't like the look and it would rub off. And It looks like sprayed on ink. I use mask from Signwarehouse.com. Mike Bell can tell you exactly what it is. They're in Texas. It's twice as thick as the shelf liner from WalMart, and price comparable. I used to paint them and then sand the excess off, but that would leave marks on the wood and take part of the letter off if the font didn't cut deep enough. I use this stuff now whenever possible. Takes a little more time painting them, but I think it looks better.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow is that awesome! John the golf ball sure turned out remarkably well . Great design , I love the 19th hole lol


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I like that ,John, it looks 3D the way you did it. Very nice smooth finish too. You are getting better every time.
Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

that is really John..
nicely done too...


----------



## cjskelton (Feb 27, 2015)

Looks really good, John. The dimples on the golf ball really pop. What bit did you use to cut this piece?

Jay


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

NICE...! ! !

However did you get that shadow effect in the dimples...?


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Nickp said:


> NICE...! ! !
> 
> However did you get that shadow effect in the dimples...?


That's a Vectric Aspire clip art golf ball. I think it came out that way when I increased the model height (the ball) to stand out a little more.



cjskelton said:


> Looks really good, John. The dimples on the golf ball really pop. What bit did you use to cut this piece?
> 
> Jay


Tried the new Amana Spektra coated bit from ToolsToday. Used 1/8" ball nose. Going to see if these hold their edge more than the others, like they claim. Seems to cut pretty clean, so far.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

That's a real statement piece.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

A point well made and a great project. Probably sell a few of those.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Once again... AWESOME!


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Another great job, John.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nicely done John.


----------

